# Hello From Alberta Canada



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## Despain (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks for the Welcome


----------



## Rackmastr (Mar 20, 2006)

Depsain,
Welcome....I'm Trevor from Southern AB as well. Living in Medicine Hat right now and moving to Magrath in a month. Let me know where you're at and where you like to shoot and maybe we can get together sometime!


----------



## mossy835 (Jun 30, 2006)

welcome!!!!

mossy


----------



## ehntr (May 14, 2004)

*Welcome*

Hi Trevor................Randy from central AB. My profile says Winnipeg....I work in Winnipeg but live in Morinville AB. Heck of a commute...


----------



## Despain (Aug 28, 2006)

what a small world I live in Magrath


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:welcome: to Archery Talk Trevor. I hope you enjoy the fun here.


----------



## Despain (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks for all the Welcomes this is a great Group of people


----------



## LJ256 (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT


----------

